# Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC-South) - August 2009



## The Bread Guy (30 Jul 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC-South)
August 2009

News only - commentary elsewhere, please.
Thanks for helping this "news only" thread system work!*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Aug 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
021455EDT Aug 09/021855UTC Aug 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

_First item appears to match circumstances surrounding death of two Canadian military engineers on 1 Aug 09_​"Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers of Idols - 02-08-2009" – Also available at non-terrorist page for download here  


> *1 invader terrorist killed and 3 wounded while trying to defuse a landmine in Kandahar*
> Saturday 01-08-2009, Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan killed one and wounded three invader terrorists this morning at about eight o’clock near the district center of Zhari in the province of Kandahar. The attack occurred when the terrorists were trying to defuse a bomb planted by the Mujahideen. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf
> 
> (….)
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Aug 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
052025EDT Aug 09/060025UTC Aug 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"(N)ews report for the period from 2/8/2009 until yesterday Tuesday 4/8/2009" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> (….)
> 
> *Destroy enemy tanks near Panjwayi (3 Aug 09)
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - According to the report, the dawn of mujahideen of the Islamic state in the eleventh hour yesterday about a bomb in a military patrol of Canadian troops occupied the railway near the center of the Directorate of unknown state of Kandahar, resulting in the destruction of the enemy tank, killing all those inside.  According to the latest news, moments after the blast detonated an explosive device with the same area when the enemy soldiers carrying their dead in the tank destroyer.  Result of the blast killed three soldiers and wounding two occupants were injured.*
> ...




"Explosion kills 5 invader soldiers in the district of Nad Ali in the province of Helmand 05/08/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> *Explosion kills 5 soldiers as occupiers in the department of the club*
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 5/8/2009
> Occupiers, five soldiers were killed by an explosion in the very eleventh hour last night while they were patrolling on foot in the area of the village green Nadeli state Department of Helmand.  According to the report, the explosion was a bomb by remote-controlled, resulting in the injury of a large number of enemy soldiers is also where he remained for the meat, organs Elmejrouhp Rsasathm with the tapes at the scene.


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Aug 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
061955EDT Aug 09/062355UTC Aug 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"American killed other 5 civilians in Kandahar 6/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Americans killed five other civilians in Kandahar
> Zabihollah / Mujahed
> According to the report, fighter jets bombed a jet belonging to the U.S. Air Force in the eleventh hour of the night almost 2009-08-06 pick the type of car on a highway in Kandahar, Herat, the end of the state of buttons Snzeri Department of Kandahar, when he was five innocent people transported option to the city of Kandahar, resulting in the destruction of their car full of civilians killed and five on the spot.  It should be mentioned that the day before yesterday evening, also cited four civilians including three children as a result of the bombing of one of the American forces in the area of people's homes Kohec Department Arghandab the same mandate, the agency also published a free media, the news the same way.




"Great Losses Caused to the Enemy during various attacks."


> Wednesday, 08 July 2009 07:01 Q.Y. Ahmadi Kandahar city under the current military operations named Victory. Mujahideen attacked security outpost of the Kabul hireling regime near Mazda Stop in Kabul Doraha at 10 o’clock at night.  The Mujahideen launched another attack against Kandhar city police station near Breshna kut, destroying numerous ranger pick-ups. They also ambushed a patrolling party riding motorcycles.  A police check post in Karez Bazar was attacked by Mujahideen. The Mujahideen captured the outpost while police manning the post fled from the area to save their lives. This incident occurred at 12 o’clock at night.  At one o’clock the same night, Mujahideen overrun the security outposts in front of Refugees and Narcotic departments of Kandahar city. The clash, following the attack continued for half an hour. Great loss is reported to have been caused to the enemy.  The Mujahiden threw hand-grenades at policemen in the high tower of Eied Gah, in Kandahar city. Casualties were sustained on the enemy forces in this attack.  Lastly, early in morning, the Muahideen targeted the American soldiers stationed in the previous house of the Leader of the Faithful, which is located in the sixth precinct of the Kandahar city. One missile landed on oil storage, which caught fire immediately, and the other landed on the mess of the American soldiers. Great casualties and losses were caused to the enemy. However, exact extent of the loss is not known.  It is to be mentioned that Mujahideen in Kandahar have capability to target the enemy in all parts of Kandahar city and even in very safe secured places.




"Explosion killed 32 invaders and puppet soldiers in Arghandab, Kandahar 6/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Explosion kills 32 soldiers of the occupying forces and the client at the Directorate of the Arghandab
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate killed eight o'clock in the morning (2009-08-06) 32 soldiers of the occupying forces and the client a result of an explosion in the very citadel Sedan, village of origin of the client's former military commander Mullah Naqibullah, the state Department of Arghandab Kandahar.  The words of witnesses: the explosion was a bomb by remote-controlled, when the enemy soldiers in Icoron Mabinhm.  The blast killed 11 U.S. soldiers, most of them occupied, and 27 of the puppet army soldiers and wounded many others wounded.  Among the soldiers killed a number of officers as well.  And, by the people of the region: The result of the explosion was littered with great members of soldiers killed in the nearby fields.




"Attacks on invaders and puppets in Nahri Sarraj and Nad Ali, Helmand 6/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Causing death and injury of the joint forces of the enemy in the department of the club
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at seven in the morning 2009-08-06 device in a car for the Army Ranger customer, Zrgon Department in the Nad Ali in Helmand, which resulted in the destruction of the entire car and killed seven soldiers of the coverage of their passengers.  In another context, on a tank of the occupying forces yesterday afternoon 2009-08-05 improvised explosive device while the convoy was heading towards the enemy in the area of the Directorate of Greshk Week's club on the west of the Directorate.  The explosion in the burning tank, which was brought to the flames in the middle of the night scene of the blast, killing all on board the Americans.




"Attack on check-point of puppet police near Lashkar Gah 6/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> An attack on a security police near Hkurjah
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked at almost the same in the evening yesterday (2009-08-06) armed attack on a security police in the Sarkar Hkurjah Center near the Helmand province.  According to the report, during the attack destroyed a police station in full security and three soldiers were killed there.  At the end of the mujahideen attack sheep RENGER car was parked in front of the point, and the shell and the shoulder gun, three spare Hawan Kalashnikov machine guns.  It should be mentioned that the first morning of the killing of a strong leader on an army of one client / Turbaz in an armed attack with three of its soldiers in the same area.




"3 vehicles of enemy convoy destroyed in Zabul 6/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Destroy the enemy convoy of three cars in the area of good Kariz
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to the report, attacked the mujahideen of the Islamic state at noon on the third Sunday (2009-08-05) armed attack on a convoy of logistics to the enemy in the area of good Kariz of the mandate of the Directorate of Zabul Shah Joy, which resulted in the destruction of the enemy convoy of three cars.  During the attack, which was part of an ambush on the road to Kabul, Kandahar, targeting a number of vehicles Toyota Saraf security convoy of soldiers also killed four U.S. soldiers, as well as many others wounded.  Praise be to God and not to the Mujahideen during the attack, no casualties, the enemy, burnt cars still on the highway until the morning.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Aug 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
072020EDT Aug 09/080020UTC Aug 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Seven Soldiers of an Outpost Killed in Kandahar"


> 07 August 2009 12:38 Q. Y. Ahmadi Kandahar
> Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan detonated a mine through a remotely controlled device, killing seven soldiers of a security outpost  at  Loy Viala, near Kandahar city.  The outpost has completely been  destroyed as a result of the blast.




"7 vehicles of enemy destroyed, 2 vehicles and weapons captured in Kandahar 6/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of seven vehicles of the enemy and seize the two other buttons <Zhari> in the Department of
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> As detailed, as a result of armed attack launched by the mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in the ten o'clock this morning at a military patrol 6-8-2009 of the puppet army soldiers on the road at the end of the old buttons Snzeri the state Department of Kandahar, the type of vehicles were damaged by enemy Saraf sheep and two other mujahideen.  Also killed in a devastating car 8 Army soldiers to the Customer as a result of armed attack, which was part of an ambush, and in the end, two of the struggling sheep type Saraf, Twenty Fund Kalashnikov bullets and heavy weaponry, and Pekka machine as well.  None of the mujahideen any losses during the attack.  According to another report, the Mujahideen attacked a truck on the financing of the enemy this afternoon on the road to Kandahar Herat highway in the Department Snjdzisar buttons, resulting in the destruction of five trucks of the enemy, killing all drivers.  In another news report, Mujahideen attacked an army patrol on the client before noon today in the Department Mirwais Minh Dnd the vicinity of the Directorate of buttons, which resulted in the destruction of the enemy's car RENGER fully and killed two soldiers in it.




"The Afghans should not Boost up the Invaders’ Project with their Votes" - Entire official English statement at non-terrorist site


> "....The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan considers the current political drama a  sacrilege to the genuine Islamic and national Afghan aspirations. IEA urges the Afghans to stop nurturing any hope  for any prosperity and good  that  may come as a result of this election and should prevent the process from being accomplished. They should avoid casting their votes and should not  strengthen the ranks of the infidels,  the mischief and the invaders who have invaded their land.  Finally, they  should  not go to the centers, which will be targeted by Mujahideen."


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Aug 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
082220EDT Aug 09/090220UTC Aug 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Attack on district headquarters in Kandahar 7/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Attack on the Directorate of Nis
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to the report, attacked the mujahideen of the Islamic state on (2009-08-07) light and heavy weapons on the status of the mandate of the Directorate of Nis Kandahar.  A result of the attack, which lasted until the age of the badly damaged building, the Directorate and killed 8 soldiers and wounded many others.  At the end of the attack were wounded, two of the Mujahideen.  There have been no information so far about the killing or injury of the Governor of the Directorate or other high-level official.




"Attack on military convoy of puppet army in Kandahar 8/8/09" (Official English and Arabic)


> Saturday, 08 August 2009 15:22 Q. Y. Ahmadi Kandahar
> In Marouf district, Kandahar province, Mujahideen attacked a military convoy, which was heading to the center of the district. Mujahideen destroyed a number of military vehicles of the enemy, and killed three soldiers while five soldiers were injured.




"Explosion killed 8 puppet soldiers in Sangin, Helmand 7/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Explosion kills eight soldiers in the Directorate of Sngen
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to the report, the dawn of mujahideen of the Islamic state in the ten o'clock this morning (2009-08-07) an explosive device in a car RENGER Army Directorate Sngen customer market in Afghanistan, which resulted in the destruction of an enemy and killed eight soldiers on the spot. Among the dead soldiers, a senior officer level.




"Powerful explosion kill(e)d 5 American invaders in Garmser, Helmand 7/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Powerful explosion killed five U.S. soldiers in the Directorate of Jermser
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to the report, five American soldiers were killed in the second hour of the afternoon (2009-08-07) when an explosive device was detonated on a foot patrol of the enemy in Khawaja Abad Jermser the state Department of Helmand.  Result of the explosion, which was great with a remote control, scattering the members of soldiers killed in the nearby fields.  After the explosion, insurgents attacked the Mujahideen attack on the enemy soldiers, who provided for the transfer of the dead soldiers, which resulted in the loss to the increased death and injury of the enemy.




"13 Soldiers Killed near Zabul" (Official English and Arabic)


> Saturday, 08 August 2009 15:18 Q. Y. Ahmadi Zabul
> Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan exploded a mine on a convoy of logistics of the enemy in Spinai Ghabargi area, near the provincial capital Kallat <Qalat>.  Five soldiers were killed as a result of this attack. Seven soldiers of the hireling army lost their lives in another explosion which destroyed a ranger Serf pick- up of the enemy. A commander of the stooge regime was also killed in the explosion.




"Explosion killed 6 puppet soldiers and wounded their commander in Nimroz 8/8/09" (Official English and Arabic)


> Saturday, 08 August 2009 15:19 Q. Y. Ahmadi Nimroze
> Mujahideen targeted a vehicle in Khashro district of Nimroze province, killing six soldiers on board the vehicle. The explosion was carried out by a remotely-controlled device. The target was commander Mira Jan who is responsible for security of the strategically important high ways.




"Car of puppet police blew up in Tirin Kot, Uruzgan 7/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The bombing of a police vehicle hit an explosive device in Trinkot
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate effect of the mandate of Uruzgan they blew up at the second session of the afternoon (2009-08-07) an explosive device in a car RENGER Police Department in the area of the client Thnarto Trinkot Center near the mandate of Uruzgan.  Result of the explosion destroyed a car in full and the enemy were killed 7 policemen on the spot, and half an hour after the explosion, the dead soldiers were taken to a hospital in this state government, also destroyed their vehicle remained in the region until the end of the day.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Aug 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
091435EDT Aug 09/091835UTC Aug 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Souls Casualties Sustained on the Enemy in Helmand "


> Sunday, 09 August 2009 14:35 Q. Y. Ahmadi Helmand
> Today at Eytemchi area of Musa Kala district of Helmand province, a British tank was destroyed and all on board were killed. Another tank of the enemy was blown up as a result of mine explosion  when the enemy was on patrol. This incident took place at Shah Poshti area of Dawashir district. Similarly, in Keshk area of Nawzad district, a military tank of the invading enemy was destroyed by a mine blast. The crew on board was killed.  The enemy raided people’s houses in Malmand Cheena of Sangin district and killed four civilians. Furthermore, they detained three villagers. A mine targeted another tank of the invaders when the invading troops were trying to take dead bodies of their colleagues from a first explosion. Mujahideen ambushed the enemy who was taking the dead bodies and sustained casualties on them.




"A British Military Tank blown up in Mussa Kalla"


> Saturday, 08 August 2009 07:52 Q. Y. Ahmadi Helmand
> In Abi area of Mussa Kalla district, Helmand province, the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate detonated a mine to target a British military tank. The tank has been destroyed as a result. The report adds that the tank was passing a culvert when it faced the incident. All on board are killed following the explosion.




"Blast killed and wounded 13 puppet soldiers in Zabul 9/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Blast kills, injures 13 soldiers in Zabul province
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to the report, was killed and (13) soldiers of the army agent at half past seven this morning (2009-08-09) near the village of Basno Department Shajoy in Zabul province, while they were in an attempt to dismember the explosive device planted by the Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate.  Serious blast killed three intelligence officers and three soldiers, customers, and wounded seven other soldiers.  According to the witnesses: the remains of the dead scattered in a distance of 50 meters.




"6 Soldiers of the Hireling Army Killed in a Mine Explosion in Zabul"


> Sunday, 09 August 2009 14:34 Q. Y. Ahmadi Zabul
> In a mine explosion which occurred in Pasano area of Shah Joy district, Zabul province, three employees of the intelligence bureau of the Kabul stooge administration and three soldiers have been killed. Similarly seven soldiers were injured in this incident.




"Three Soldiers of the Stooge Regime killed in Dai Kundi"


> Saturday, 08 August 2009 07:56   Q. Y. Ahmadi Dai Kundi
> Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan based in Dai Kundi killed three soldiers and captured three others during an armed encounter with the hireling army. The armed confrontation continued for half an hour in which Mujahideen captured a numbers of weapon and ammunition, the report adds


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Aug 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
102010EDT Aug 09/110010UTC Aug 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Mujahideen Destroy Three Tanks of the Invaders in Kandahar 10/8/09" (English & Arabic versions)


> (Official English) At Shaheen village, Arghandab district, Kandahar province, two tanks of the invading enemy were destroyed by roadsides bombs. Two incessant blasts took place, which killed all the crews besides destroying the tanks. In another incident at Zhwandu Hadira, Mujahideen targeted an enemy tank, which was on patrol. The tank has been destroyed and three soldiers who were aboard the tank have been killed. An Afghan interpreter is also among the dead.
> 
> (Arabic into Google English)
> The bombing of three tanks of the invaders, improvised explosive devices in the Directorate of the Arghandab
> ...




"3 tanks of British invaders destroyed in Helmand 10/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of three tanks of the British forces in Helmand province
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Helmand, that they destroyed yesterday 2009-08-09 three tanks of the British occupying forces during the bombings and armed attacks in the departments of Musa Qala and the Nad Ali in Helmand.  The first explosion was in the journal of the British occupying forces in the area of Dara Khel Department of Musa Qala, which resulted in the destruction of the enemy tank, killing all inside.  In a similar vein, the other blew up a tank of the enemy in an explosion similar to the Laure Dezor the same Directorate, killing all aboard.  In another context, a mujahideen in the ambush in the eleventh hour yesterday, a tank of British forces occupied an anti-tank missile near the village of Nur Mohammad Khan, the Directorate of the club.  Resulting in the burning of the enemy tank and removed the wreckage in the area.  Praise be to God and not to the Mujahideen during the attack of any kind of losses.




"A military Tank of the Enemy destroyed in Nawa"


> Monday, 10 August 2009 16:55 Q. Y. Ahmadi Helmand
> Today at two o’clock a military tank of the invading enemy was destroyed as result of mine explosion at Bagh Rabat area on Lashkar Gah and Garamsir road. Five soldiers on board the tank have been killed in this incident.




"Two Vehicles of the Enemy Destroyed in Zabul"


> Monday, 10 August 2009 16:53 Q. Y. Ahmadi Zabul
> Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed a mobile patrol party of the hireling army, destroying two vehicles and killing 13 soldiers. Mujahideen returned to their center safely after taking weapons and ammunitions of the soldiers.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Aug 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
111940EDT Aug 09/112340UTC Aug 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"(M)ember of Intelligence killed in Kandahar 10/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The killing of an intelligence staff in Kandahar
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to the report, the killing of mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in the ninth hour of the night (2009-08-09) A staff member of the Presidency of the People's Security (Intelligence) named / Jabbar Khan, addressed the Regional Round Table in the Port city of Kandahar, said when he was heading to his home.  After the attack, and rode past the mujahideen returned to the security of their firearms.




"Mujahideen Destroy an Enemy Tank in Naw Zad and Capture Two Vehicles 11/8/09" (English & Arabic version) - Alternative Official English version


> Tuesday, 11 August 2009 15:52 Q.Y. Ahmadi
> Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate based in Helmand attacked a convoy of logistics at Sara Kala of Naw Zad district, destroying a tank and capturing two vehicles. All foreign soldiers aboard the tank were killed while drivers of the vehicles taken to Mujahideen center for further investigation.




"A military Tank of the Invading Americans Destroyed in Khanshin 11/8/09" (GoogEng) (English & Arabic version) - Alternate official English version


> Tuesday, 11 August 2009 15:38 Q. Y. Ahmadi Helmand
> Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan in Khanshin district of Helmand province, destroyed an American tank which was on patrol in Khanshin district by a mine explosion. Fiver soldiers on board the tank were killed in the blast. Later, enemy helicopters airlifted their dead bodies.




"Losses of invaders in Musa Qala, Sangin and Marja 10/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Powerful explosions caused heavy losses in the state of occupiers of Helmand
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Helmand province that suffered heavy losses the enemy occupied today 2009-08-10 explosions result in districts of Musa Qala, Sngen, Nawzad and Marjp.  As detailed in the eleventh hour of the afternoon, Mujahideen detonated an explosive device in the tanks of the occupying forces in the Musa Qala Shaykhan Directorate, when the tank was heading to a military trenches.  And two hours after the explosion destroyed the tank other occupiers a similar result in the same Directorate Chardrp, and both resulted in the two blasts destroyed two tanks of the enemy, killing all inside.  According to another report, the mujahideen detonated an explosive device in the tank for the British forces in Assaker ten o'clock on Thursday morning when the convoy was going through the enemy from the area of the Straits Department Nawzad.  In a similar vein, the other blew up a tank of the occupying forces by means of an explosive device at the second of the afternoon in the castle pleased Nawzad Department, when they were patrolling in the area.  The result of both the two blasts destroyed two tanks of the enemy, killing all on board.  According to another report, at the dawn of the seventh almost mujahideen explosive device on a foot patrol of British troops in the area that could Chogk Bsroan Castle in the department of Sngen resulting in the death of 7 British soldiers.  After half an hour the blast destroyed the car of the Army Ranger Customer as a result of an explosion in the LUZ Jugk when the car was crossing a small bridge, resulting in the destruction of the enemy in a full and 7 soldiers were killed by the agents.  In a similar vein, at the ninth morning the dawn of a convoy of tanks, the struggling American forces in the region Hingerk Marjh Department where she was shot on the day of the Mujahideen this place.  According to eyewitnesses: The result of explosion killed all the passengers of American soldiers in the tank.




"Inflicting heavy losses on the enemy in Daya in the province of Oruzgan 10/08/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Causing the enemy heavy losses in the Directorate of Daya
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 10/8/2009
> Severe outcome of the battle that took place throughout the day between the Mujahidin and the Islamic Emirate Assaker enemy forces involved in the Cerk castle near the center of the mandate of the Directorate of Uruzgan yesterday, suffered heavy losses Basakr the occupying forces and the client.  According to the report, the direct outcome of the battle using light and heavy weapons, killing 6 soldiers as occupiers and 13 clients.  Clashed in violent battle when the Mujahideen attacked early in the morning on a joint military patrol of the occupying forces and the client.  Three wounded during the battle of the Mujahideen and killed another.  Acceptable to God.  At the end of the battle the struggling sheep motorcycles, a three-satellite Klashenkova of the enemy.




"8 trucks and vehicles of military convoy destroyed in Zabul 11/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Demir 8 trucks, military vehicles and supplies to the combined forces of the enemy in Zabul province
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to detail, mujahideen attacked the Islamic Emirate in the afternoon ambush on a convoy on 2009-08-10 logistics for the common enemy forces near a bridge in the Omend Turnq Center near the city of Qalat, Zabul province, when the convoy was heading to the mandate of Kabul, which resulted in the destruction of the attack on the car F Saraf security convoy of soldiers, and four supply trucks, killing 8 soldiers there.  According to another report, in the ninth and a half hours of this morning 2009-08-11 mujahideen detonated an explosive device in the tank for the Romanian troops in the area you describe the state Department of Zabul, which resulted in the destruction of the tank is full and the murder of four soldiers, the occupiers.  In another news report, the two explosions in a military patrol of the occupying forces and the client on Monday near the center of the Directorate Angr this mandate, which resulted in the destruction of the tank car and occupiers of the Army Ranger Customer fully and killed 12 soldiers and occupied by the agent.  The explosions were the result of a number of enemy soldiers.


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Aug 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
121115EDT Apr 09/121515UTC Apr 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

 “Who Controls the 13 Districts now?” – .pdf of full official English statement also attached 


> At least one or two weeks before the launching of operations in Helmand, the invaders had started on a propaganda, repeating their lies to media that only 13 district were under the control of the opposition (the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan); the remaining Afghanistan was under their control. Therefore, to re-capture the 13 districts from the hands of the opposition, they had to launch the military operations under the name of Khanjar Sword in Helmand province. Then the world was witness to this hard fact that the military operations failed to achieve the target announced by the invaders ; news of their failure is ringing all over the world. They not only could not re-capture the 13 districts but lost 3 more districts during the operations.
> 
> (….)
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Aug 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
122225EDT Aug 09/130225UTC Aug 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

" Tank of invaders blew up in Spin Boldak, Kandahar 11/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> * Mine explosion at a tank near the Canadian Baldk
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to news reaching in the fifth and a half hours this afternoon (2009-08-11) hit a mine planted by the Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate of tanks of the occupying forces in the region of the Canadian line near the Buda Center Baldk state of Kandahar province, when a routine patrol mission in the region .  The tank burned in the explosion, which killed all on board (5) soldiers on the spot.  Then reached the enemy's military helicopters to the scene to transport the dead soldiers, in front of the burning tank Vlasalt remained at the scene. *




"Mujahideen Destroy Two Tanks of the Invading Enemy In Musa Kala"


> Mujahideen Destroy Two Tanks of the Invading Enemy In Musa Kala
> Wednesday, 12 August 2009 12:52 Q. Y. Ahmadi Helmand
> A military tank of the invaders was blown up at Sarabi area of Musa Kala district. All soldiers on board the tank were killed.  Similarly, in another incident at the same area, a military tank of the enemy was destroyed as a result of mine explosion. At Ghundai village of this district, Mujahideen destroyed a ranger pick-up of the hireling army by mine explosion, killing six soldiers on board the vehicle.




"2 enemy vehicles blew up in Charcheno, Uruzgan 12/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of two armored vehicles of the enemy in explosions Department Charcheno
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to the report, the dawn of mujahideen of the Islamic state before noon today (2009-08-12) two explosive devices in the tank for Assaker occupying forces, and a Ranger in the Army customer khosheh Bagh Charcheno the state Department of Uruzgan.  A result of heavy explosions destroyed enemy tank is full and the killing of four soldiers as occupiers, as well as 7 soldiers were killed in a car RENGER customers.  The explosions occurred after a battle with the enemy which resulted in the loss to the increased death and injury of the occupied forces and the client.




"Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the enemies for the month of June & July 2009" - 6 minute YouTube video of stats scrolling by -  .pdf version posted to non-terrorist web site /url]


> Summary claims 1294 “invaders” killed, 485 injured, with downing of 13 “planes” across Afghanistan during period




[url=http://globalislamicrevival.wordpress.com/2009/08/12/signs-of-victory-are-looming-over-afghanistan/]"Signs of Victory are Looming over Afghanistan" - .pdf of 10 page statement at non-terrorist web site


> …. The morale of the Taliban is continuingly rising, and all praise is due to Allah, while we see that a breakdown of the morale of the NATO troops and their lack of desire to continue to engage in this long war which no one knows when and how it will end, especially now that after more than seven years, they have gained nothing ….


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Aug 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
131940EDT Aug 09/132340UTC Aug 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"2armored vehicles of enemy destroyed in Kandahar 13/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of two of the common enemy in Kandahar
> According to the Islamic Emirate of the mujahideen and the Taliban that they destroyed two armored vehicles of the enemy in the joint state Mdiritin Kandahar.  According to detail, the mujahideen detonated Morocco yesterday (2009-08-12) an explosive device in a car RENGER to police the border area near the new village Doic Department Baldk market, resulting in the destruction of the enemy vehicles and killing five members of the Border Police.  According to another report, the dawn of the mujahideen military tanks of the occupying forces on Friday with an explosive device planted in the area of Nea Kariz Meond the state Department of Kandahar, which resulted in the destruction of the tank and killing and injuring all those inside.  Both mechanisms are still destroyed the enemy in the region so far.




"Losses of American invaders in Garmser 13/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Losses inflicted on U.S. forces troops in the Department of Jermser
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate early afternoon yesterday (2009-08-12) an explosive device in a tank of American military forces in the occupied Znzir cold Jermser the state Department of Helmand, when the enemy is trying to launch operations against the Mujahideen in the region.  The blast destroyed the enemy tank is full and all the American soldiers killed Vihan where their bodies were transported by helicopter to their position, and the tank is still in the burned area.  According to another report, the fierce battle with the enemy yesterday afternoon in the Tube the same Directorate, which resulted in forcing the withdrawal of occupying forces from the region, and thankfully did not cause any loss of the mujahideen.




"Mujahideen Destroy Two Vehicles of the Enemy in Charchino"


> Thursday, 13 August 2009 04:01 Q. Y. Ahmadi, Uruzgan
> Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan in Uruzgan province blew up a tank of the foreign invaders and a ranger pick-up of the hireling army in Khush Bagh area of Charchino district of Uruzgan province. Four foreign soldiers aboard the tank were killed while seven soldiers lost their lives as a result of a mines explosion. Mujhaideen ambushed the enemy after the explosion, sustaining casualties on the invaders.




"Martyrdom attack killed 17 pippet soldiers in Zaranj, Nimroz 13/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Killed 17 enemy soldiers to attack the result of martyrdom in the city of Zranj
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The killing of 17 soldiers of the Army customer and wounded many others in the eight o'clock this morning (2009-08-13), when carried out one of the heroes of the Islamic Emirate Moudjahid / Mohamed Said martyrdom operation on a military convoy of the enemy on the road to the Directorate of Dlaram some ten kilometers from the city of Zranj the status of the mandate of Nimroz.  According to the report, for the losses suffered by the enemy when the enemy convoy was headed for the Cecchen in the East in the city to help the soldiers when he attacked them mujahideen armed attack, and in the way one of the Mujahideen carried out a martyrdom operation on them.  Tactical outcome of the process that have been hip Toyota car bomb destroyed the car of the type RENGER enemy convoy and damaged another car.  Among the soldiers killed a number of police officers as well.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Aug 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
151840EDT Aug 09/152240UTC Aug 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Inflicting losses on the enemy in attacks in the city of Kandahar 15/08/09” (Arabic version; linkable Google translation not available)


> (Arabic to Google English) A result of damage to enemy attacks in Kandahar
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 15/8/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked at approximately the mid-twelfth of the night on a security police near the زيارت Sher Jan Lee in the sixth point of the city of Kandahar, which resulted in the removal of a point of the enemy and killed 4 policemen and wounded 2 others.  At the end of the mujahideen weapons attack sheep dead soldiers and set fire to the point.  None of the mujahideen any losses during the attack.  According to another report, the fight directly to long for a full hour with the police near the bridge Dbero in the city, resulting in damage to the enemy killed and wounded but not yet accurate information.




"2 tanks of invaders destroyed in Shah Wali Kot, Kandahar 15/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of two of the enemy in the Directorate of Joint Haolekot
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 15/8/2009
> According to the Islamic Emirate of the outer walls of Kandahar as a result of explosions destroyed two armored vehicles for troops and occupied the client yesterday afternoon in the Department Sosnean Haolekot in Kandahar province.  The first explosion was in a car of the Army Ranger customer, which resulted in the destruction of the vehicle and the killing of 7 soldiers, the coverage of their clients.  After the explosion an hour a similar explosive device was detonated in a military tank occupying forces patrol on the highway the same village, Kandahar, Uruzgan, resulting in the burning of the tank completely.  The enemy soldiers were taken to their deaths, mechanisms are still devastating so far in the region.




"Tank of British invaders destroyed in Naw Zad, Helmand 15/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The bombing of a tank of the British occupying forces, improvised explosive device in Nawzad
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 15/8/2009
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at seven in the morning about an explosion in the tank for the military forces of the British territory when it was patrolling near the castle Abdul Hakim Khan Dewalk the Department of Nawzad in Helmand.  Serious blast from the destruction of the enemy tank is full, killing all seven crew members of the soldiers as occupiers.  After the blast, and a helicopter arrived to the area and the enemy was the dead soldiers to their posts, and the tank is still in the burned area.




"Tank of invaders blew up in Tirinkot, Uruzgan 15/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The bombing of a tank of the occupying forces improvised explosive device near the city of Trinkot
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 15/8/2009
> Destroyed military tanks of the occupying forces in Morocco at the eighth yesterday, when the Islamic emirate mujahideen detonated an explosive device which in the case of exit from the military headquarters in the area near the city of Trinkot Srmargab Center for the mandate of Uruzgan.  According to the report, as a result of strong explosion destroyed enemy tank is full and all its occupants were killed, where the bodies were transported by helicopter to their position, the tank is still scorched in the region.


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Aug 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
160900EDT Aug 09/161300UTC Aug 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan: News report from Thursday 13/08/09 to Saturday 15/08/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version - .pdf of Arabic and Google English version at non-terrorist site


> (….)
> 14/8/2009
> 
> * Explosions in Chorok kill 7 soldiers border*
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Aug 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
161635EDT Aug 09/162035UTC Aug 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Rocket attack on airport in Kandahar 16/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Rocket attack on Kandahar airport
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate fired at the second session and the second half of last night (2009-08-16) several rockets at the Kandahar airport, where a large number of American and British <may mean Canadian, based on previous translations> forces occupied.  During the attack, two rockets landed inside the airport to the occupiers, housing soldiers, resulting in damage to material and spiritual enemy.  Moments after the attack, and military helicopters flew from the airport and bombed the surrounding areas of severe turbulence, and thankfully did not cause any loss of the mujahideen.




"Military prosecutor killed in Kandahar city 16/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The killing of the military prosecutor in the city of Kandahar
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to the report, the killing of mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate yesterday (2009-08-15) Attorney General of Kandahar, the military mandate (Yar Mohammad Khan) in the NUITS Aidjah sore and what is the sixth in the city of Kandahar, when he was an armed attack by the Mujahideen two passengers on motorcycles , which was heading to his home.  The attack resulted in the death of the Attorney General said on the spot and returned to the Mujahideen heroes security positions.  According to the latest news, Morocco Mujahideen attacked yesterday at a car near a military customer زيارت Mirwais Neckh share in the West of Kandahar city, resulting in the destruction of an enemy and killed four soldiers in it.




"Big explosion killed and wounded British invaders in Sangin, Helmand 16/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Heavy explosions to inflict death and injury of British troops in the Department of Sngen
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to detail, the dawn of mujahideen of the Islamic state at the ninth yesterday (2009-08-15) device for controlling in a foot patrol of British troops in the Department Bardzo Sngen in Helmand province, an hour after the explosion, another explosion was in the British troops as they were transporting the dead and wounded soldiers to their posts.  According to the report, as a result of both the two blasts killed four U.S. soldiers as occupiers and wounded four others seriously injured.  Sheep after the explosions and the mujahideen shell and machine-American Hawan the remainder of the British in the region.  According to another report, seven British soldiers killed the result of three consecutive explosions at five o'clock this afternoon (2009-08-16) in the same area near the center of the Directorate, where a large number of soldiers, the occupiers, the transfer of the bodies of their colleagues from the region.




"3 tanks of British invaders destroyed in Naw Zad, Helmand 16/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The bombing of three tanks of the British forces in the Directorate of Nawzad
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to the Islamic Emirate of the mujahideen and Afghanistan, they blew up on Friday (2009-08-15) three tanks of British military forces with improvised explosive devices in the Directorate of Nawzad in Helmand.  A result of the explosions, which took place one after the other in this region Tngen Directorate, destroyed three tanks of the enemy completely.  It also killed 12 British soldiers in the tank traps.  According to the report, the losses suffered by the above-mentioned was the enemy when the enemy soldiers in an attempt to launch operations against the mujahideen.  Also killed in the explosions, two of the Mtorgomehm well.




"2 tanks of American invaders blew up in Garmser, Helmand 16/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of two tanks of the U.S. forces with improvised explosive devices in the Directorate of Jermser
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at one this afternoon (2009-08-16) military tanks of the U.S. forces with improvised explosive devices planted in the Department Kostei Jermser in Helmand province.  The explosion was strong when the enemy tanks were patrolling in the area.  The blasts destroyed two tanks full of the enemy, killing all U.S. soldiers have been transported by helicopter to their position, and the remaining tanks destroyed so far in the region.




"Blast killed 11 puppet soldiers in Tirinkot, Uruzgan 16/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Trinkot city blast kills 11 soldiers
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at the eleventh hour of the afternoon (2009-08-16) an explosive device planted in a car RENGER military customer in the air base near the capital city of Trinkot status and the mandate of Uruzgan, resulting in the destruction of a car and killing 11 enemy soldiers in it.  The car was destroyed in the explosion, the enemy completely.




"Explosion killed and wounded many enemy soldiers in Uruzgan 16/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Heavy explosions to inflict death and injury of the common enemy in the state of Uruzgan
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate effect of the mandate that they inflicted losses of Uruzgan killed and severely injured troops occupying forces and the client yesterday (2009-08-15) Department of Chauri result of explosions at the center of the mandate of Uruzgan.  The first explosion was on a foot patrol of the occupying forces before noon yesterday near the city of Trinkot Darwisan the status of the state, killing four soldiers were occupiers and three others seriously injured.  In a similar context has been an explosion yesterday afternoon at the police patrol near the center of the Directorate of Chauri this mandate, resulting in the destruction of Acharatp car and killing 6 policemen in it.  Said that among the dead soldiers, their commander as well.  According to another report, the mujahideen, at the dawn of the third on Friday in a bomb tank military forces occupied the plateau Haji Tahir near the center of this state, when the enemy's military convoy was passing from the region.  The blast destroyed the enemy tank, killing all those inside.


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Aug 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
172015EDT Aug 09/180015UTC Aug 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Mujahideen Statement Regarding Fake Elections – 17-09-2009" (Official English)  - Arabic version - English and Arabic .pdf at non-terrorist site


> .... No official or member of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan has made and neither will make any agreement with opposition in reference to elections being conducted by US. Therefore, do not fall pray to fake and false propaganda of the enemy.
> 
> (....)
> 
> ...




"Rocket attack on Kandahar airport 17/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Rocket attack on Kandahar airport
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate launched yesterday evening (2009-08-17) several rockets at the Kandahar airport, where a large number of Assaker U.S. and British occupying troops.  According to the report, aimed at launching two rockets aimed at resulting in damage to physical and spiritual damage the enemy.  It should be mentioned that this was the third night, where the mujahideen to attack U.S. forces with such centers of the state.




"(T)ank of invaders and car of police blew up in Kandahar 17/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Explosions to inflict death and injury of the occupying forces and the client in Kandahar
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate carried out at ten o'clock last night 2009-08-16 Two, near the position of cars in the Abdul-Hakim, Louis and what is the sixth in the state of Kandahar, resulting in damage to the enemy killed and wounded.  According to reports, first detonated an explosive device was a remote-controlled police car, and set off another device when the soldiers arrived in the occupying forces for exploration.  Resulted in the destruction of the two blasts killed two (2) soldiers were occupiers and a number of other elements of the police.




"Attack on military convoy on Kandahar-Herat road in Argandab 17/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> An attack on a military convoy near the shrine of the enemy's Mirwais Neckh
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked at the age of the sixth day 2009-08-17 armed attack on a military convoy of the joint forces of the enemy near Mazar-e-Mirwais Neckh on the road to Kandahar, Herat, Kandahar, the state Department of Arghandab.  Resulted in the attack were killed in the ambush (2) soldiers of the occupying forces, and (5) soldiers of the Army of the customer.  Several cars were destroyed during the attack of the enemy.  None of the mujahideen any loss, thankfully, through Kandahar and Herat in the face of traffic is closed now.  According to another report, two were on a foot patrol of the occupying forces in the eight o'clock this morning, in the false buttons <Zhari?> مانده Department, which resulted in the death of (5) soldiers as occupiers immediately.




"American invaders killed 6 civilians in Girishk, Helmand 17/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Americans killed six civilians in Jursck
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to the Islamic Emirate of the mujahideen and Afghanistan, that the American forces during the brutal attack at the second session last night (2009-08-17) in the area of Hyderabad Department Jursck in Helmand province, the death of six civilians, members of one family, the inclusion of two children and wounding four others.  Adds the report, during an enemy attack destroyed two houses in this village as also other material losses suffered by the local spiritual losses.




"3 tank of American invaders destroyed in Kanishin, Helmand 17/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Mujahideen destroyed three tanks of U.S. forces in the Directorate of Kanchin
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at three o'clock in the afternoon yesterday 2009-08-16 explosive device in a tank of U.S. troops in the Qala-e-Kanchin state Department of Helmand, which resulted in the destruction of the tank is full and all the soldiers killed them.  The other two tanks detonated improvised explosive devices to two hours after the blast, when they were heading to the scene for exploration.  The blasts Tadmiraldbaptin completely, killing all on board.  According to another report, three rockets were the mujahideen on the status of the occupying forces at the center of the Directorate of prayers Kanchin since yesterday evening, resulting in damage to material and spiritual enemy.




"Losses of invaders in Nad Ali, Helmand 17/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Causing death and injury of the enemy and the result of explosions in the Directorate of club
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew eight o'clock in the morning 2009-08-17 device was a remote-controlled on a foot patrol of the occupying forces in the area near the village of Krupp شش Noor Mohammad Khan, Department of Nad Ali in Helmand, killing (5) soldiers occupiers and wounding one other.  It also blew up two explosive devices in the tanks of the occupying forces yesterday, which resulted in the destruction of the enemy Dbpatten, killing all was Manha.  It is among the dead, an Afghan interpreter for them as well.


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Aug 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
181900EDT Aug 09/182300UTC Aug 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Attack on puppet police in Kandahar 18/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> An attack on a security police in Kandahar province
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked yesterday (2009-08-18) armed attack on a security police in the position of Abdel-Hakim, Jean-Louis in the sixth district and what the city of Kandahar.  During the attack that destroyed a security point and removed just as the two soldiers were killed and two others managed to flee after the injury.  None of the mujahideen heroes of any direct losses during the attack.




"3 tanks of British invaders destroyed in Naw Zad, Helmand 18/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of three tanks of the British forces in the Directorate of Nawzad
> Zabihollah / Mujahed
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at about the eleventh night (2009-08-18) for the three tanks, military forces occupied the British improvised explosive devices planted in the area of the Directorate of Danny Nawzad in Helmand, when the enemy is trying to launch operations against the mujahideen.  A result of explosions killed all the soldiers in the occupied tanks destroyed, where he remained until the morning the ashes in the region.  After the heavy explosions and a battle with the enemy, causing damage and increased spiritual enemy.




"Attack on American airbase near Qalat, Zabul 18/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> An attack on a U.S. air base near the town of Qalat
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked yesterday (2009-08-18) missile on an air base of the U.S. occupation forces near the city of Qalat, Zabul province, the Center.  During the attack, four rockets landed inside the enemy, causing damage and spiritual damage the enemy, but so far there is no accurate information.  After the attack the enemy fired a Reply bombs in the surrounding areas but not to any one of losses.  According to another report, the dawn of the mujahideen before noon yesterday, a car bomb exploded in an army RENGER client on the road between the status of the state Department of Siauri, resulting in the destruction of the enemy vehicles and killing the two soldiers.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Aug 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
191640EDT May 09/192040UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Rocket attack on Kandahar airport 19/8/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> *Rocket attack on Kandahar airport air
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> At the same only a little after midnight yesterday (2009-08-19) The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked with rockets on the Kandahar airport, home to the air a large number of American and Canadian forces.  During the attack, two rockets landed inside the airport, resulting in substantial material and human losses in the great enemy, but it did not have accurate information about the numbers so far.  Recalls that the night the day before yesterday was also a similar attack on the same airport. *




"6 puppet soldiers killed in Danad, Kandahar 19/8/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Dnd killed in the explosion, six soldiers of the Army, the client
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Reportedly killed six soldiers of the puppet army when they came in at seven in the evening yesterday, 2009-08-18)) for the Mujahideen Khalq, an Islamic Emirate in the secret Qal'ah Meond state of Kandahar province.  During the attack destroyed the car of the type of Ranger, and the mujahideen of the dead sheep and other military equipment.
> The story of local people: the vehicle for the destruction of the enemy still remained on the road towards the horizon Bnjuaii <Panjwaii> district.




"2 tanks of invaders blew up in Maiwand, Kandahar 19/8/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Destroying two of the occupiers in Meond
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate reported from Kandahar that they destroyed eight o'clock in the morning (2009-08-19) by means of explosive devices of the enemy tanks near the center of Kandahar province, the state of Dnd <Dand>.   The right of those losses the enemy while they are busy guarding the area where the tanks targeted their patrol of military improvised explosive devices.  The tanks were destroyed in the explosions completely killed (10) soldiers Salibin occupiers immediately.  Residents that the burning wreckage of tanks still remain at the scene.




"6 American invaders killed in Arghandab 19/8/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Six U.S. soldiers killed in the Arghandab
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to incoming reports, six soldiers were killed when U.S. soldiers stormed into the night (2009-08-19) the homes of residents in the ongoing rate of the state of the Arghandab Kandahar province, where troops of the infantry attack by the Mujahideen Khalq, the Islamic Emirate.  With the attack, the battle with the enemy, killed (6) U.S. soldiers, were killed and several others have been injured sheep and the mujahideen Druahm Toaekayam and a pistol of the U.S. large-caliber.  After the battle continue to the rest of the enemy forces fled the area, and God is not any casualties in the ranks of the mujahideen and the people in this battle.




"8 puppet police officers killed in Spin Boldak, Kandahar 19/8/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Of the imminent explosion killed eight soldiers Baldk
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in the destruction of a border police RENGER by an explosive device at approximately the ninth of the morning in the 2009-08-19 Baizo near the center of the Directorate of Baldk in Kandahar province, resulting in the destruction of the entire car, killing all on board of number ( 8 ) police officers.  The explosion was strong, while the enemy is patrolling in the area where the car bomb.  Among the dead, deputy commander of the security is also one of the points.  According to another report, the mujahideen detonated a motorcycle bomb behind the shops in the market Pople Doic Baldk Department, which resulted in the death of (2) two of the Army customer and wounding one other.




"Heavy losses of invadares and puppets in battlr in Shah Wali kot, Kandahar 19/8/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Causing the enemy heavy losses in the battle of Shah Crown Côte
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Result of those clashes between the Mujahidin and the Islamic Emirate of the joint forces of the enemy yesterday 2009-08-18 Thnarto in the Department Haolekot state of Kandahar, to the loss of material and spiritual enemy.  The clashes occurred between the two sides when the enemy is attempting to open in Kandahar, Uruzgan through rapid Mujahideen close for three days.  The attack resulted in the destruction of the enemy tank and damaged several other military vehicles of the enemy, the tank is still devastating so far in the region.  After the attack, clashes broke out between the Mujahideen and the enemy, which continued throughout the day, resulting in heavy losses inflicted on the enemy and forced to withdraw, the highway is still closed by the Mujahideen.  The two wounded during the battle of the mujahideen.




"5 tanks of British invaders destroyed in battle in Naw Zad 19/8/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> The destruction of five tanks of the British forces battle a result Nawzad
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Result of those clashes between the Mujahidin and the Islamic Emirate of British forces occupied since yesterday morning, on 2009-08-18 in the "Mama Karez" and "Koushk" and "Danny" near the center of the Directorate of Nawzad in Helmand, which resulted in the destruction of (5) tanks of the enemy's improvised explosive device, killing all on board.  The clashes occurred in the villages when the enemy forces in an attempt to launch operations against the Mujahideen, near the center of the Directorate in question.  As the bombing of the enemy during the battle of long random shelling in the region, causing loss of material and spiritual civilians.




"In ambush 5 British invaders killed in Sangin, Helmand 19/8/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Killed five British soldiers from the attack at the Directorate of Sngen
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked at the fifth Asraleom 2009-08-19 armed attack on a foot patrol of British troops in the area near the center of a glorious Chowk Directorate Sngen in Afghanistan, resulting in the death and injury (5) British troops.  The attack resulted in the ambush which had been killed (5) soldiers, including an interpreter also were injured and many others.  The enemy shelled the area after the attack, wounding two of the fighters and one civilian.




"3 explosions killed 10 American invaders in Nawa, Helmand 19/8/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Three explosions, the enemy suffered heavy losses in the Directorate of Naoh
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at six-thirty this morning 2009-08-19 device on a foot patrol of the occupying forces in the nitro at the end of the market near the center of the Directorate of Khalch Naoh in Helmand, killing three American soldiers and wounding another.  In a similar vein, the mujahideen detonated an explosive device was a remote-controlled, in the foot patrol of the occupying forces in the afternoon hours, near the intersection of Srkhaddoz Naoh Department, which resulted in the death of (2) soldiers as occupiers.  The other bomb exploded in a convoy of military forces in the occupied area yesterday Chorhuk, resulting in the destruction of military vehicles and killing the enemy (5) where the U.S. soldiers.  It was among the dead, an Afghan interpreter also.




"2 tanks of American invaders blew up in Kanishin, Helmand 19/8/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in the destruction of two tanks of the U.S. forces with improvised explosive devices in the Directorate of the day 2009-08-19 Kanchin state of Helmand.  According to detail, the mujahideen detonated an explosive device in the Journal of the American forces in the region of Qala-e-Directorate itself, resulting in the destruction of the tank is full of America.  The second explosion was carried out in an American tank while the other two were out of their position in the Department Dewalk Kanchin.  Resulted in the two blasts, killing all the passengers were American soldiers, were transported by helicopter to their position, the tanks destroyed the Asalta at the scene.  According to another report, the struggling several missiles fired on the status of the Directorate of Kanchin, resulting in damage to material and spiritual enemy, but did not have accurate information on the losses so far.




"7 enemy soldiers killed by explosion in Tirin Kot, Uruzgan 19/8/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Explosion in the city of Trinkot kills seven soldiers
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to news in the explosion, which occurred yesterday, Morocco (2009-08-18) at the seventh in a building named after the city of Trinkot Azahrchah within the mandate of the Status of Uruzgan, which was home to a large number of puppet army soldiers, killing (7) soldiers , on the spot and injuring several others injured.  Mujahideen carried out the explosion with an explosive device was controlled with a remote distance, resulting in serious losses to the building and military vehicles parked in front of him.  Among the dead officers as well.




"Attack on base of invaders in Khas Uruzgan 19/8/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Attack on the status of the occupying forces in the Directorate of Special Uruzgan
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked at ten o'clock in the evening on 2009-08-19 on the status of the occupying forces near the center of the mandate of the Directorate of Special Uruzgan Uruzgan.  Resulted in the attack, which was by the light and heavy weapons, the damage to physical and spiritual enemy, but no accurate information available so far.  During the attack, which lasted about an hour, did not cause any kind of mujaheddins losses.  Adds the report, several rockets landed on the status of the Directorate at the same time, therefore, the enemy suffered heavy losses.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Aug 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
192100EDT Aug 09/200100UTC Aug 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"(T)ank of (C)anadian invaders blew up in Danad, Kandahar 18/8/09" (GoogEng) (last item) - Arabic version


> *The bombing of a tank of the occupying forces improvised explosive device in Dnd
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - At the second session of the afternoon blew a tank of the Canadian Forces improvised explosive device in front of the center of these forces in the area Blnde Dnd province of Kandahar province.  It was reported in the blast was under control by a machine remote control, killing all on board a tank of Canadian soldiers.  According to a novel population of the region: from among the dead, an Afghan interpreter also. *




"Military Operations and Comment!! 19/8/09 19/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> 25 puppet soldiers killed in Musa Qala, Helmand 18/8/09
> Killed 25 Israeli soldiers in the battle of Musa Qala
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - according to the details provided, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked last night a direct attack on the twenty-five points, security of the Center for the Directorate of Musa Qala in Helmand at the same time.  In the attack which made use of heavy and light weapons, as well as heavy losses on the enemy killed (10) soldiers and wounded several others injured.  According to the news Ballowasal, after the attack, which continued to spread after midnight this morning the enemy forces in the areas of de Zur, and Krgok, and in order to Mtkhanzo operations came under attack by Mujahideen.  Killed during the attacks (15) Another soldier from the enemy, and after receiving heavy losses they fled towards the center of the Directorate afternoon.  The U.S. aircraft launched an airstrike in the very logic resulted in the martyrdom (3) civilians and (3) Mujahideen were wounded (5) others.  The right material losses the residents in this aerial bombardment.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Aug 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
201230EDT May 09/201630UTC May 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Aircraft burned in Kandahar Airport 20/8/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> *Burning aircraft at Kandahar Air
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate launched at 12:45 noon today (2009-08-20) rockets at the Kandahar airport, where the air is a large number of Canadian Forces soldiers and U.S. territories.  The attack resulted in shooting down missiles both inside the airport and damaged many aircraft parked at the airport, as the smoke rising from a number of aircraft so far. *




"Attack on Kandahar city 20/8/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Attack on the vast city of Kandahar
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked at about the twelfth night (2009-08-20) in an offensive by plotting the different parts of Kandahar City.  According to detail, was an armed attack at the same time the Chaoni, warehouse club, and the third station is a school where overalls Aidjah of the largest voting centers.  During the armed attack, which uses light and heavy weapons, to the loss of physical and spiritual damage the enemy but they did not reach so far and accurate information on losses to the enemy.  And, by the people of the region: the battle over the very long night in different parts of the city, and heavy weapons fire was heard this morning, also in some parts of the city.




"9 puppet police officers killed in Kandahar 20/8/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Explosion kills nine police officers in Kandahar
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to detail, killing nine police officers at the fourth morning (2009-08-20) When the mujahideen attacked the armed attack on a police patrol in the area of this city of Kandahar Khawaja, and then turned a number of other police officers to the scene of the attack, where a mujahideen bomb them.  The blast, which was great with a remote control, killing nine police officers and the inclusion of a large number of the other.  Said that as a result of the explosion that the entire city pound, destroyed several cars of the type of Ranger of the enemy.




"Heavy losses of enemy in Kandahar 20/8/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Inflicted heavy casualties on the enemy and result in the city of Kandahar Hmjat
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to details a few moments ago, at half past seven this morning (2009-08-20) The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate fired rockets at the American Center in the city of Kandahar, which was taken by the Emir of Almwmnyen residence.  During the attack, two rockets landed inside the American residents, which resulted in the rise of the flames of the fire, and to still be seen from a distance.  In a separate report was another dead and wounded soldiers in the ranks of the client at half past seven this morning near the Haji Abdullah Kutty sixth in the suburbs within the city of Kandahar, when they were trying to render an explosive device was planted on them by the explosion a remote control. Killed in the blast (5) soldiers were injured (2) others.   In a similar context, the attack at the same time by mine hand at the polling in the second district of the city itself, which resulted in the death of (3) soldiers and wounding (7) others.  With a direct attack on a polling station was closed immediately.




"Attack with grenades on election office in Kandahar 20/8/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Grenade attack on a polling station in the city of Kandahar Chaoni
> Zabihollah / Mujahed
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate attacked at ten this morning (2009-08-20) with hand grenades at a polling station in the Chaoni city of Kandahar, where the polling station was closed after the attack on the spot.  It also blew up a car for the Army Ranger Customer <client, puppet> improvised explosive device in the same area, resulting in the destruction of the enemy vehicles and killing five soldiers and wounding many others.




"Powerful explosions caused heavy losses of invaders in Kandahar" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Powerful explosions caused heavy losses of troops in the occupied Kandahar
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up at ten this morning (2009-08-20) an explosive device in the tank for the military market, the occupying forces near Kandahar, the mandate of the Directorate of Meond, resulting in the burning of the enemy tank is full and all the soldiers killed by the occupiers.  Adds the report, after the explosion, and with the arrival of other soldiers as occupiers to the same place, another explosive device was detonated resulting in the loss to the killing and wounding enemy soldiers increased.  According to the latest news, troops blew up two tanks Mahtlip explosive devices in the Directorate of the Arghandab Shahynan the same state, resulting in the destruction of tanks and killing all the American soldiers there.  After the explosions, was another massive explosion when the enemy soldiers transferred the bodies of their fallen colleagues on their position, resulting in increased losses to the spiritual enemy.




"8 enemy soldiers killed by explosion in Girisjk, Helmand 20/8/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Explosion kills eight in Jursck soldiers
> Continental /Youssef Hamdi
> According to the report, the dawn of mujahideen of the Islamic state in Morocco at the ninth yesterday (2009-08-19) device at a military patrol of the Army Directorate of Customer Jursck near a market in Afghanistan, killing eight soldiers.  It also destroyed a military vehicle to the enemy in the blast, where it remained until the morning the ashes in the region.




"Stoping election in 7 districts of Helmand 20/8/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Traffic stop voting in the seven districts in Helmand
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to the Islamic Emirate of the mujahideen and Afghanistan, that the traffic stop in the ballot throughout the day (2009-08-20) in all areas adjacent to the Center Hkurjah mandate districts of Helmand and in the centers of Nawzad, Musa Qala, Sngen, Jermser, Naoh, Jursck and Kanchin this mandate.  Armed attacks during the light and heavy weapons, destroyed a number of centers of the enemy also suffered losses by the spiritual police.




"Election offices closed in Helmand 20/8/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> The closure of polling stations in several districts in Helmand
> Zabihollah / Mujahed
> Mujahideen rocket attacks of the last four points of the status of the Directorate of Sngen in Afghanistan, killing a large number of soldiers of the occupying forces and the client, and the election campaign, officials are able to escape from the region.  During the attack, several rockets landed on the central directorate building, forcing the soldiers to leave the occupiers and customers directorate building, and entered in a building close by the other mujahideen heroes Fajkha by explosive materials, with the advent of the enemy soldiers to the very building bombings were killed and wounded a large number of enemy soldiers in the building.  In a similar vein, the Mujahideen fired rockets at a secondary school building after staff submitted to the election campaign at the center of the Directorate of Jursck, which attack resulted in the flight of the campaign staff from the region.  Was also a rocket attack on the status of the Directorate of Naoh also escaped the attack with the terms of all election workers on the spot from the region.  As the dawn of the mujahideen in the ninth and a half hours of this morning, an explosive device in the Journal of infantry soldiers in the occupied Srkhadds the same Directorate, which resulted in the death of 3 soldiers as occupiers and 2 others wounded.  It was a rocket attack on the status of the Directorate of Nawzad also visible in the election campaign in the region.  It should be noted that since yesterday was the closure of all roads and the country will continue fighting in the most severe parts of the country.




"Attack on governor of Helmand 20/8/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Attack on the governor of Helmand
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Was a rocket attack at the seventh morning the governor of Helmand province in the city of Hkurjah Center of Helmand, when he was heading to the ballot box in the stadium (Stadium) the city, during the attack, a rocket landed in a distance of thirty meters from the governor of the state, was not up to date news killing or wounding the Governor.  The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of the region that they fired 23 rockets at the city of Hkurjah, and fell on the headquarters of the state, building leadership and security, the presidency of intelligence, Hotel Post, and the Office for me.  and in the field, and after the attack closed the polling stations in the area in question and its employees fled. It should be noted that the since yesterday closed all highways and small throughout the country and a fierce fighting in most areas.




"160 rockets fired at Tirin Kot, Uruzgan 20/8/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Launching 160 rockets on the city of Trinkot
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate fired from the sixth until the tenth hour of the morning (2009-08-20) 160 rockets from four points of the city of Trinkot status and the mandate of Uruzgan, resulting in heavy losses inflicted on the enemy and suppress the vote in the entire draft.  Also attacked the Mujahideen centers special districts of Uruzgan, scowling, and Charcheno Kjran the same state, where the last battles so far, and the polling stations closed altogether.  Has been announced this morning in Trinkot Army Radio that the individual customer to pay one hundred thousand Afghan If you do not attend the polling stations, in an attempt to force people to vote, but the polling stations were free of congestion.  All methods of the mandate of Uruzgan, and all the country closed to traffic, as more attacks on district centers and centers of the U.S., and people only stay in their homes and often chaotic enemy.




"All election offices closed in Uruzgan 20/8/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> The close of polling stations in all the provinces of Uruzgan and the state
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate effect of the mandate of Uruzgan that all polling stations closed on Thursday morning (2009-08-20) in the provinces: Dhrau and Jargeno and Kjran and Gizab, and Daya, and Jourat, State of Uruzgan, as well as in areas close to the capital city of Trinkot Arojan more full, as a result of attacks by the Mujahideen.  During the attacks of the enemy heavy losses, but it did not have information about the number so far.




"Election offices closed in Zabul 20/8/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> The closure of polling stations in the province of Zabul
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Polls closed this morning (2009-08-20) full result of attacks by the Mujahedeen of the Islamic Emirate of armed directorates Shah Joy, Shenqui, Syrian state of balance and Zabul.  The mujahideen burned material in the centers of the enemy suffered heavy losses Bhrasha. The report adds, that direct attacks are continuing on the headquarters of the occupying forces in the departments of Nurek, Shajoy and the status of the state.


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Aug 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
202000EDT Aug 09/210000UTC Aug 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Full report about Military Operations!!! 20/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version – Arabic and GoogleEnglish .pdf version of entire statement at non-terrorist web page here


> (....)
> 
> Attacks on enemy in Musa Qala and Sangin, Helmand 19/8/09
> Attacks on the enemy in the departments of Sngen and Musa Qala
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Aug 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
211850EDT Aug 09/212250UTC Aug 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Attack on enemy in Spin Boldak, Arghandab, Kandahar 20/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> An attack on the enemy in the Mdiritin of Kandahar province,
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of dawn in the second hour of the afternoon (2009-08-20) an explosive device in the tank of the occupying forces in the tower Department Boldak of Kandahar province. Resulting in the destruction of the tank completely, killing all on board.  According to another report, Mujahideen attacked an army patrol the client on the highway in the region of Kandahar, Uruzgan Khawaja King of the Directorate of Arghandab in Kandahar, resulting in the destruction of two cars from Toyota and the type of Saraf killed (7) agents and wounded soldiers (2) the others.  Mujahideen did not cause any casualties during the attack.




"11 puppet soldiers killed in Girishk, Helmand 21/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Killed 11 soldiers near Gereshk
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Helmand province, they killed 11 soldiers of the Army client at the tenth this morning in the River 2009-08-21 SE Department Gereshk this mandate.  According to local Mujahideen: During the armed attack which was on the highway near Kandahar, Herat Ikhchal this Directorate, destroyed two vehicles of the type of Ranger of the enemy completely.  At the end of the attack sheep Mujahideen Pekka three machine guns, four Kalashnikovs, rocket-shoulder anti-tank gun Alhawan, and the bodies of the dead soldiers of the enemy remained dispersed on the road until noon.  And thankfully did not cause the Mujahideen heroes in the attack of any kind of losses.




"Ahmed Karzay and former governor of Uruzgan have been fired in Uruzgan 20/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Karzai's brother Ahmed survived the Crown and the former governor of Uruzgan
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Ahmed Karzai, survived the Crown and the Governor of Uruzgan Previous / Jan Mohammad Khan of rocket fire on the cities of Kandahar and Uruzgan all day today (2009-08-20).  Has been mentioned for the Mujahideen attacks while the polling stations ahead of the vote.




"Inflicting more losses on the enemy in the province of Zabul 20/08/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Cause more losses to the enemy in Zabul province
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 20/8/2009
> Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate killed at one of the afternoon, four soldiers (4) clients within the ambush in the market mandate of the Directorate of Shah Joy Zabul.  According to another report, the Mujahideen detonated an explosive device on a foot patrol of the occupying forces in the area of Ain Al Haji Department Shenqui mandate itself, which led to the death (6) soldiers as occupiers in the blast.  According to another report, several rockets fired by militants on the airport of Zabul province, resulting in a loss to the material and spiritual enemy, but have not been able to find accurate information about the casualties so far.




"Attacking polling stations in the province of Nimroz 20/08/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Exposure polling stations to Mujahideen attacks in the state of Nimroz
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 20/8/2009
> Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked today with heavy weapons and light centers ballots in the areas of the city and districts Zranj Tchkansor, Charbergk, Gore Gori and Keshrod of this state, resulting in a loss to the killing and wounding of the enemy, also stopped functioning ballots.  Military operations are still continuing in some areas so the times.


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Aug 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
221725EDT Aug 09/222125UTC Aug 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"2 Canadian invaders killed in Maiwand, Kandahar 21/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> * Attacks on the enemy in the two buttons and Meond
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> In the second hour of the afternoon (2009-08-21) bottles exploded explosive devices planted by the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate soldiers Makoano occupiers in the area near the center of the province of Kandahar province, two buttons, which resulted in the destruction of two military vehicles, killing two Canadian soldiers. *




"Losses of invadersd and puppet soldiers in Helmand 21/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Casualties in the ranks of the enemy in the Mdiritin in Helmand
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Said Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Helmand province, that they inflicted during the day today (2009-08-21) loss of foreign occupying forces and Afghan operation as a result of other explosions in Mderte ناوه and Gereshk.  According to the details contained in the second time this afternoon destroyed a tank of American forces improvised explosive device in the Bagh region bond ناوه Department, which led to outright destruction, and loss of all on board.  Add news and exploded moments after the blast, another tank of the enemy near the scene, when she sought to move the first toll in the accident.  In this tank blast also burned the enemy, and killed and who was inside.  In another independent news, at one of the afternoon was the destruction of the type of car for the army hip client and military vehicles of foreign troops near the airport Chorao military through Herat, Kandahar in the Directorate of Gereshk the state itself, by means of explosive devices.  In two vehicles were destroyed completely, and the fate of foreign troops and the murder and internal wounds.


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Aug 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
231845EDT Aug 09/232245UTC Aug 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Nine Police men Killed in a Blast in Kandahar"


> Sunday, 23 August 2009 10:30 Z. Mujahid Kandahar
> Nine police men of the hireling force of the Kabul stooge regime were killed as a result of an explosion in the fifth precinct of the Kandahar city. The blast was carried out by a remotely controlled device which also destroyed the police van.




"Mujahideen Killed 11 Soldiers in Gereshk"


> Sunday, 23 August 2009 06:14 Q. Y. Ahmadi Helmand
> Mujahideen attacked the hireling army at Nahre Saraj in Gereshk district of Helmand province. Mujahideen report that they destroyed two ranger pick-ups during the armed clash on Kandahar-Herat Highwary and captured 3 set PK machineguns, 4 set AK -47 rifles, a rocket-propelled grenade and a mortar as booty.




"Five British Soldiers Killed in Nawa"


> Sunday, 23 August 2009 06:19 Q. Y. Ahmadi Helmand
> In a face-to-face armed clash in Nawa district of Helmand province, Mujahideen killed five British soldiers. The invading troops were on patrol when the Mujahideen ambushed them which resulted in their killing. Later, the Mujahideen safely returned to their center.




"A Military Tank of the Invaders Destroyed in Marja"


> Sunday, 23 August 2009 06:33 Q. Y. Ahmadi Helmand
> Mujahideen based in Marja district of Helmand province, destroyed a military tank of the invading enemy by IED. All on board were killed including an Afghan interpreter. The enemy helicopter airlifted the dead bodies of the troops after the mine blast.


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Aug 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
240910EDT Aug 09/241310UTC Aug 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

“A Tank of Foreigner Destroyed in Boldak District” - English & Arabic version of statement at non-terrorist web site


> *Sunday, 23 August 2009 11:14 Qari. Yousaf Ahmadi, Kandahar
> Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan destroyed a tank of the invading soldiers by IED when they were on patrol at Nawa Kalla, near Boldak district, Kandahar province.  Five Canadian soldiers aboard the tank were killed as a result of the IED explosion.*




"Mujahideen Destroy a Military Tank of the Canadian Invading Army" - English & Arabic version of statement at non-terrorist web site


> *Monday, 24 August 2009 11:15 Q.Y. Ahmadi Kandahar
> Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan based in Kandahar have destroyed a Canadian Army tank at Sar Shabein area of Arghandab district, Kandahar province.  The crew aboard the tank were all killed. After the incident, enemy  airlifted the dead bodies of the soldiers. *




"Mujahideen Sustain Heavy Casualty on the Enemy in Nad Ali" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Mujahideen Sustain Heavy Casualty on the Enemy in Nad Ali
> Monday, 24 August 2009 11:20 Q. Y. Ahmadi Helmand
> In Nad Ali district of Helmand province, Mujahideen targeted an enemy military tank by detonating a mine. Moreover, Mujahideen attacked the enemy force after the mine blast. Two enemy soldiers are reported to have been killed in the explosion and two other injured. Three Mujahideen received injury during the armed clash.




_- edited to add links to non-terrorist posting of statements alleging Canadian casualties -_


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Aug 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
251910EDT Aug 09/252310UTC Aug 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"5 American invaders kiled by explosion in Lashkar Gah, Helmand 25/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Near the explosion of Hkurja kills five U.S. soldiers
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate reported from Helmand province, that five U.S. soldiers died when they tried to Champions mine planted by militants in an ancient castle in Janger of Hkurjah near the capital of Helmand, a mine exploded on them.  According to the news Linker powerful explosion, which was midday (2009-08-25) machine by remote control, killing five U.S. soldiers on the spot and injuring several others injured. Among the dead officer as well.




"Tank of American invaders destroyed in Nad Ali, Helmand 25/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of a tank of U.S. forces in the Directorate of Nad Ali
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate destroyed a tank of U.S. forces by an explosive device when they were on duty patrolling the village Khoshhal Department Nad Ali in Helmand.  Been a powerful bomb blast at seven o'clock yesterday evening (2009-08-24), resulting in the destruction of the tank completely and killing all occupants who were there.  The dead were taken by helicopter to the centers of the enemy, and the wreckage of a tank destroyer is still at the scene.




"The falsified and roguish elections have not deceived the nation 25/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> .... So declared the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan on behalf of the unequivocal majority made clear that the August 20 elections fraudulent and past results do not have any kind of legal legitimacy and national levels .... Defeat and extermination of the enemies of Islam and the homeland, and victory and victory for those who struggle for freedom and independence.


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Aug 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
261505EDT Aug 09/261905UTC Aug 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Mujahideen have no attitude to incident in Kandahar 26/8/09"(GoogEng) - Original in Arabic - .pdf versions (Arabic and Google English)at non-terrorist web page


> Nothing to do with the Mujahideen in Kandahar, the last accident
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> The Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate nothing to do with them in a terrible explosion, which occurred at dusk yesterday (2009-08-25) in Kandahar city and sickened dozens of innocent citizens during breakfast on the table fast grief, and they strongly Istnkronh.  And ask God the Almighty Bliss havens for those civilians who were killed in the gruesome incident, and wish a speedy recovery to the wounded and injured.




_- edited to add link to document at non-terrorist site -_


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Aug 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
262020EDT Aug 09/270020UTC Aug 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Governor of Kakrez district killed in Kandahar 26/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Death of the ruler and commander of the security directorate Khakriz
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Result of the explosion carried out by Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of yesterday afternoon at a car 2009-08-25 governor Directorate Khakrez in the Siah Wadi sync Khakrez Department of Kandahar province, killing the Governor / Haji Abdul Wahab and commander of the security directorate / iceberg Khan together with (4) soldiers of the bodyguard.  Said that the Governor mentioned died last night at a military hospital in Kandahar city, a result of severe injuries he suffered, and the rest were killed instantly at the scene.  Mentioned ruling of the population of the village Arug Khakrez Directorate, and Commander of the population of the Directorate all your buttons, and who was the ruler of the mandate of Zabul in the early Karzai's government ....




"Check-point of puppet police captured in Kandahar 25/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Remove a security of the enemy in Kandahar province
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked in the second hour of the afternoon to a point 2009-08-25 Janan commander in the Wadi Siah sync Khakrzyze Department of Kandahar province, resulting remove the point completely.  The attack, which lasted about an hour to the death (4) of the remaining elements of the police fled during the attack from the point.  Ranger also destroyed a car which was parked inside the point, and sheep Mujahideen weapons of the dead, and burned the building.  Mujahid and one wounded during the attack.




"7 puppet policemen killed and wounded by explosion in Zabul 25/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Explosion killed and wounded (7) of Zabul, police
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Was killed and five policemen when their vehicle detonated an improvised explosive device by the Mujahideen in the Mgliz near the town of Qalat, center of Zabul province.  Has been the explosion in the eleventh hour of the afternoon almost 2009-08-25, resulting in the destruction of the enemy Ranger car and killed (4) of police officers and wounded (3) the others.  And still devastating car wreck at the scene until this afternoon.


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Aug 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
271840EDT Aug 09/272240UTC Aug 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

*REPEAT:*  "Mujahideen have no hand in Kandahar Blast" (Official English version) - .pdf version at non-terrorist site


> Thursday, 27 August 2009 16:51 Q. Y. Ahmadi
> The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan has no hand whatsoever in the sanguinary explosion in Kandahar at the sunset time when the people were sitting before meal to break their fast. This bloody explosion killed tens of our innocent country men.  The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan condemns this event in the strongest terms.  We pray to Allah, the Almighty to give those who lost their lives, the highest paradise and grant on the injured a speedy recovery. Amin.




"7 British invaders killed in battle in Musa Qala, Helmand 27/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Seven British soldiers in the battle of Musa Qala
> Continental / Yusuf Ahmad
> Clashes were very yesterday afternoon 2009-08-26 between the Mujahideen and the occupying British forces in the areas of the Directorate of Livestock and Etemchi Musa Qala in Helmand.  The first clashes occurred in the animals when the Mujahideen attacked a foot patrol of the enemy, killing (5) soldiers as occupiers, were also injured (2) of the Mujahideen, too.  After this incident an hour was a similar attack on the enemy, which led to the death (2) two occupiers and many others.  The enemy shelled heavily shelling the both regions after the attack, but thankfully did not hurt with anyone.




"6 puppet soldiers killed, 4 wounded by explosion in Lashkar Gah, Helmand 26/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Blast kills nine soldiers and wounding in the Department of Lashkar Gah
> Zabihollah / Mujahid
> Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of dawn at about the tenth morning 2009-08-26 explosive device in a Ranger of the enemy in the city of Lashkar Gah in Helmand, killing (6) agents and soldiers wounded four others in it.  Has been the enemy explosion while on patrol in the city of Savian Hkurjah, as his car hit a mine planted by the Mujahideen.  The car was totally destroyed and the wreckage is still at the scene.




"Mujahideen Sustain Great Losses on the Enemy in Khanshin"


> Thursday, 27 August 2009 17:04 Q. Y. Ahmadi Helmand
> Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan in Helmand destroyed a military tank in Qala Naw of Khanshin district by explosion of mine. Other two tanks were destroyed at Dewalak area while another tank stumbled on a mine  at Ghabarg Zyarat area. All the crew aboard the tanks have been killed.




"4 invaders killed near Tirin Kot, Uruzgan 26/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Occupiers killed four soldiers near the city of Trinkot
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of the mandate of Uruzgan killing (4) soldiers as occupiers by the explosion in the area near the city Darwisan ناوه Trinkot.  The blast, which was severe in the eight o'clock in the morning 2009-08-26 on foot patrol of the enemy wounded many others as well.  As the dead and the wounded by helicopter to the centers of the enemy, but the area was cordoned off by U.S. troops until the evening.




"Car of puppet army blew up in Shahjoy, Zabul 26/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Explosion destroys car for the client in the Directorate of Army Shah Joy
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of the dawn of an explosive device in the type of car Toyota Saraf security of the road when the soldiers were on duty patrolling the area near a market Bazargani Directorate Shajoy state Zabul.  The explosion was at eight o'clock this morning 2009-08-26, resulting in the destruction of the car fully and killings (2) by two.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Aug 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
282025EDT Aug 09/290025UTC Aug 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Destruction of 3 tanks of the American invaders in explosions in the province of Kandahar 27/08/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> 3 destroyed tanks of the occupying forces in a bomb attack in Kandahar
> Qari Muhammad Yussuf (Ahmadi) - 27/8/2009
> Destroyed three tanks of the occupying forces with improvised explosive devices throughout the day in Mdiritin of Kandahar province.  According to detail, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of dawn at four o'clock in the morning improvised explosive devices and one after the other in the tanks of the occupying forces Himna were trying to ambush Mujahideen in the area of Mir Klachah Meond Department of Kandahar province.  Blasts resulted in the deaths of all passengers Aldbaptin.  The third tank was destroyed in the eight o'clock in the morning in the Department Snjdzisar buttons when it hit the enemy convoy hit a mine planted by the roadside.  Also resulted from this explosion also destroyed the tank and killing all on board, was taken by helicopter to the centers of the dead enemy, but the tanks destroyed is still at the scene.  And may cause loss to the enemy almost every day in this Directorate, located on the road to Kandahar Herat highway.  According to another report, a car bomb attack of the enemy army Ranger in the Department Aopaschk Gereshk in Helmand, which resulted in the destruction of the car completely, killing all on board's ( 8 ) soldiers clients.




"7 enemy soldiers killed by blast in Kakrez, Kandahar 28/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Blast kills seven soldiers in the Directorate of Khakrez
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of dawn at three o'clock in the afternoon (2009-08-28) an explosive device in a car for the Army Ranger in the client Mendkk Mande Khakrez Department of Kandahar province.  The blast, which was by an explosive device was remotely controlled, for the destruction of the car completely and killed (7) soldiers of the passengers.  Have been transferred to the centers of the dead enemy, but the car still in the devastating blast site.  It should be noted that he was killed governor Directorate Khakrzyze / Wahab Khan and the commander of the security directorate / iceberg Khan in the Wadi Siah age in the same Directorate as a result a similar blast.  According to the news of another, killing an employee to head the intelligence Basamad famous red by the Mujahideen as a result a surprise attack in the Chaoni in the city of Kandahar.




"Tremendous Casualties Sustained on the Enemy in Helmand 28/8/09" (Official English & Arabic version)


> Friday, 28 August 2009 14:25 Q. Y. Ahmadi Helmand
> Mujahideen launched a counter attack on the invading enemy when they were trying to conduct operation against the Mujahideen in the area. The Mujahideen destroyed two tanks in the fighting besides killing many soldiers. Mujahideen also destroyed another tank of the enemy in Marja district and killed all on board. Similarly, in Khanshin district, Mujahideen detonated an IED on mobile patrol party of the enemy and destroyed a tank. The crew of the tank is reported to have been killed in the incident.


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Aug 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
291935EDT Aug 09/292325UTC Aug 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"6 enemy soldiers, including commander killed in Kandahar 29/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Killing and wounding six soldiers inclusion commander in Kandahar province
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate blew at seven o'clock this morning (2009-08-29) device remote access in a Ranger commander of the army to the plateau near the client area of the red castle Mirza Mohammad Khan in Kandahar city.  The blast destroyed a car full commander and killed two soldiers on the spot, and wounded the commander mentioned with two others.  According to another report, a car bomb attack Ranger police improvised explosive device yesterday afternoon in the area, Haji Arabs in the same city, resulting in the destruction of the vehicle and killed six soldiers in it.




"Car of puppet police blew up in Kandahar 29/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> The destruction of a police car to an improvised explosive device in Kandahar province
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of dawn at three o'clock in the afternoon (2009-08-29) an explosive device in a police vehicle ran Ranger in the company ميوه hand in the fifth city of Kandahar.  Was attacked by an explosive device was remotely controlled, resulting in the destruction of the car fully and killed (2) of police officers and wounded (4) others.  Among the dead officer as well.




"American invaders killed 13 civilians, including women and children and 16 wounded in Girishk, Helmand 29/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Americans thirteen civilians were martyred in the Directorate of Gereshk
> Zabihollah / Mujahid
> U.S. forces killed in the occupied almost the eleventh hour last night (2009-08-29) during its brutal Thirteen civilians inclusion of women and children, and wounded sixteen others.  Also suffered heavy material losses Balohale addition to the loss of spiritual attacks by U.S. forces air and land.  Adds the report, during an attack Americans Mujahideen clashed with them for half an hour, killing three fighters and wounding two others.  According to the report, after the clashes, ten U.S. soldiers were killed when they were mujahideen explosive device detonated them while they were on to one of the houses at the end of this village.  In other words people of the region: the bodies remained members of dead American troops until the morning in the region.




"5 British invaders killed and wouded in Girishk, Helmand 28/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Killing and wounding of five British soldiers in the Directorate of Gereshk
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Was killed and five wounded when British soldiers signed their military forces in a fierce battle directly with the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in the Debag Department Gereshk in Helmand.  The battle took place before noon today (2009-08-28) in the area mentioned above, when the Mujahideen attacked in an ambush on a military convoy of the enemy.  During the attack killed three soldiers of the occupying enemy and wounded two others.  And thankfully did not suffer any losses Mujahideen heroes.




"Attacks on British invaders in Girishk, Helmand 29/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Causing death and injury of British troops in the Directorate of Greshk
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Result of the clashes that took place between Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate and the occupying forces in the tenth time this morning (2009-08-29) near the castle Shireen Khan district Malgir Department Gereshk in Helmand, for losses suffered death and injury to the enemy.  Have been clashes when the Mujahideen attacked a foot patrol of the enemy, and lasted about half an hour.  Mujahid also injured and one also during the clashes.  According to another report, a tank blew up the British forces in the second hour of the afternoon in the River area SE, resulting in the destruction of the tank is full and was killed and all passengers.  And cause heavy losses to the enemy when he was Britain's Prime Minister to consult with his staff at the center of the Directorate of Hkurjah. <Lashkar Gah>




"A military Vehicle Destroyed in Jouza"


> Saturday, 29 August 2009 15:03 Q. Y. Ahmadi Uruzgan
> A military vehicle of the hireling army of the Kabul regime stumbled on a mine planted by Mujahideen at Kalla Bagh area of Jouza district, Uruzgan province. The explosion took place by the use of a remotely controlled device which killed two soldiers aboard the vehicle. Later, dead bodies of the soldiers were taken by enemy forces to the center of the Jouza district.


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Aug 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
301730EDT Aug 09/302130UTC Aug 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Director of Intelligence service killed in Kandahar 30/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Intelligence investigation director killed in Kandahar province
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> At six-thirty in the morning 2009-08-30 murder investigation, headed by the Director, Division of Kandahar province, called Intelligence / Shah Wali Khan, a result of an armed attack in the Caldad in the heart of the city of Kandahar.  Was the incident when he was heading to the Division Director to be hit by a surprise attack by the Mujahideen.  After the attack, the Mujahideen returned to their positions are safe.  The said Director was accused of torturing a large number of militants and civilians have died today after controlling for a long time.




"Losses of British invaders in Nad Ali and Lashkar Gah, Helmand 30/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Causing ãÒíÏÉ British troops in Helmand province
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Was a heavy one at noon yesterday between 2009-08-29 Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate and the occupying British forces lasted about an hour in the Department Sfoz Nad Ali in Helmand, killing and wounding (6) soldiers as occupiers.  The clashes took place when the Mujahideen attacked an armed attack on a patrol of the enemy.  According to another report, the Mujahideen detonated an explosive device in the tank of the occupying forces in the area of Wei Mande, located west of the city to Hkurjah in Helmand, which resulted in the destruction of the tank, killing all on board.  Adds the report, aimed at another tank RPG by the Mujahideen, two hours before this incident in the same area.  It should be noted that the enemy suffered heavy losses yesterday in the departments of Nawzad and Gereshk, where the news was published yesterday.  We have suffered the loss of British troops at a time when the Prime Minister of Britain Gordon Brown in surprise visit to Helmand Province.




"Great Losses Caused to the Invading Enemy in Gereshk"


> Sunday, 30 August 2009 06:11 Q. Y. Ahmadi Helmand
> Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan ambushed foreign forces at Shirin Khan Kalla of Gereshk district, killing four soldiers.  The fighting took place when Mujahideen ambushed the invading soldiers on foot patrol in the area.  Similarly, Mujahdeen destroyed a military tank at Nahr Siraj and killed all on board. The invading forces  are facing  these casualties amidst reports that  British prime minister is busy meeting the provincial authorities of Helmand province over the prevailing securing situation in the province.




"11 Foreign troops Killed in a Martyrdom-seeking Attack in Shah Joy"


> Sunday, 30 August 2009 06:22 Q. Y. Ahmadi, Zabul
> Eleven foreign troops who were walking on a road leading to Arghandab district were killed when a heroic Mujahid Mirwis Zabuli detonated himself in a martyrdom-seeking operation.  The  said foreign troops were killed on the spot including two domestic soldiers. The enemy troops as usual opened fire on innocent people after the attack,  killing a passer-by.




"Historical Boycott of the Afghan Nation with the Farce Election"


> …. Yesterday, the Russians had launched their self-same  nefarious scheme in our country under the well-known slogan of bread, cloth and shelter and was trying to create division among the different ethnicities and the north and south of the country  by applying the notorious formula of divide them and subjugate them. They martyred, injured, imprisoned and made homeless millions of Afghans in order to implement their wicked and ambitious ideology. Today America and its allies are busy strafing, detaining, torturing and killing the Afghans under the empty slogans of democracy, reconstruction and philanthropy ….


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Aug 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
311925EDT Aug 09/312325UTC Aug 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Seven Soldiers Killed in a Blast in Panjwai"


> Monday, 31 August 2009 10:26 Q.Y. Ahmadi Kandahar
> Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan destroyed a military vehicle by detonating a mine at the bazaar of Panjwai district, Kandahar province. Seven soldiers were killed in the explosion. According to the report, a commander of a security outpost is among those killed in the explosion.




"5 policemen killed and wounded by blast in Kandahar 31/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Killing and wounding five policemen in an explosion in Kandahar
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of dawn, at about ninth last night (2009-08-30) an explosive device in a car, Ranger Police attended the area of the city of Kandahar, J. Pope, resulting in the destruction of the vehicle and killed five policemen and injuring them.  According to local Mujahideen: the explosion destroyed a great enemy completely and killed three policemen and wounded two others seriously injured.  The car is still devastating to the enemy found in the region.




"Heavy Casualties Caused to the Enemy in Arghandab Explosion 31/8/09" (Official English and Arabic version)


> Monday, 31 August 2009 14:48 Q. Y. Ahmadi Kandahar
> 12 foreign soldiers were killed in explosion in Arghandab. According to reports, in an explosion which targeted foreign troops on patrol, five soldiers were killed. Similarly, seven foreign soldiers lost their lives when they were searching houses and tippedon a mine planted by Mujahideen. A number of invading soldiers were injured in the blast. The report further says, the enemy has launched operation after the killing of a foreign soldier in the area.




"Heavy losses of invaders in Marja, Helmand 31/8/09" (GoogEng) - Arabic version


> Causing heavy losses in the kuffaar Mdiritin in Helmand
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According to Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Helmand province, having inflicted heavy losses infidel occupiers yesterday (2009-08-30) as a result of explosions and fighting directly in the departments of Marjh ناوه in Helmand.  By detail, to the occupiers tanks exploded one after the other improvised explosive devices yesterday in the Cingsk Department Marjh, when the enemy military convoy was heading to the center of the Directorate of Garmser this mandate.  Blasts resulted in the destruction of the enemy Aldbaptin both fully and killed and all those inside.  As heavy battle took place directly from noon yesterday until age between Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate and pawns of the occupying forces in the vicinity of ناوه Koprativ Department of the Directorate, which resulted in the deaths of seven soldiers as occupiers and clients.  At the end of the battle indiscriminate shelling of the enemy in the region, killing one student and wounding two others seriously injured.




"A military Tank of the Invaders Destroyed in Tarin Kut 31/8/09" (Official English and Arabic version)


> Monday, 31 August 2009 14:45 Q. Y. Ahmadi Uruzgan
> Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate in Uruzgan province blew up a military tank of the invading enemy at Khurma Saydan Manda when they were on mobile patrol. Four soldiers aboard the tank were also killed in the blast including an Afghan interpreter who lost his life in the incident. The report adds that the destroyed tank is still at the site of the explosion.




"Four Soldiers Killed in Qalat 31/8/09" (Official English and Arabic version)


> Monday, 31 August 2009 14:46 Q. Y. Ahmadi, Zabul
> Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate blew up a Serf vehicle belonging to the hireling army of the Kabul puppet regime. The explosion was carried out by a remotely controlled device which killed four solders aboard the vehicle. Three soldiers were injured as a result of the blast. The enemy has cordoned off the area and no one is allowed to see the site of the incident.


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Aug 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
312215EDT Aug 09/010215UTC Sept 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"(D)estroy the Chinook helicopter for the occupiers in Sngen in Helmand" (GoogEng) - Arabic version - .pdf of Arabic, Google English statement at non-terrorist site


> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> According Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Helmand province, they smashed a Chinook helicopter belonging to the British occupying forces yesterday (2009-08-30) in the Directorate Sngen in Helmand.  In other words people of the region: a helicopter made a number of enemy soldiers, the occupiers to carry out attacks in the area of the Directorate Zack Reggie At the time of her departure broke down technically.  In the meantime, targeted by the Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate at the third and fifteen minutes late Alhawan bombs and burnt on the spot.   During the attack killed seven engineers, where they were busy in the maintenance of the helicopter, and after the attack, U.S. fighter planes bombed and destroyed the helicopter burned completely and the ashes currently resides in the region.It should be mentioned that in the history (2009-08-20) broke the mujahideen helicopter similar result similar attack in the Directorate of Bundy Siah Kjki vicinity of this Directorate, as recognized by the enemy as well.
> Source / page (Voice of Jihad) in 30/8/2009
> The official site of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Sep 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
011210EDT Sept 09/011610UTC Sept 09*
.pdf version of this posting attached at bottom of message

*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

"Heavy losses of enemy in Musa Qala, Helmand 31/8/09" (GoogEng) - Original in Arabic


> Inflicting large losses on the common enemy in the Directorate of Musa Qala
> Continental / Yousuf Ahmadi
> Explosive device was detonated on a foot patrol of the puppet army at six this morning (2009-08-31) in the Mtkhazo Department of Musa Qala in Helmand, which resulted in causing death and injury of the commander / famous Bokhandzadeh with four other soldiers. In a similar context, the mujahideen detonated an explosive device in the tank of the occupying forces in the same area, resulting in the destruction of the tank completely, killing all on board.  According to another report, destroyed tanks of the occupying forces when it hit an improvised explosive device in the Etemji Department of Musa Qala.  The blast destroyed the tank completely and killing all its passengers. Adds the report, Mujahideen attacked an armed attack on soldiers who were transporting the tank destroyer on their position, resulting in a further loss to the enemy.


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Sep 2009)

.... for August 2009 will be posted shortly - stay tuned!


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Sep 2009)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
Summary:  Canadian Forces References, August 2009*​
*NOTE:  This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban, or analysis thereof.  Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any of its content - it is shared for information only.  When material translated into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the original (indicated by "GoogEng") - this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.*

*HIGHLIGHTS*
•	Taliban statements monitored during August 2009 claimed responsibility for at least 33 Canadian deaths.  Canada announced the death of 2 soldiers during this period.
•	Eight ( 8 ) Taliban announcements were monitored mentioning Canadian personnel or casualties in August 2009, compared to an average of 8.1 such reports per month since October 2008.
•	Since October 2008, the Taliban have claimed 12.9 Canadian casualties for every one officially announced by the Government of Canada (387 alleged by Taliban vs. 30 reported by Canada).

Available in .pdf format here


----------

